# Canister filter poll



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay so i am buying my first canister filter so i need a little help picking one. I have a 60 gallon hex with sand substrate. 
So out of the ones listed which should i get. I am kinda tight on money so i want to keep it as cheap as possible, but i dont want to be buying junk. 
My though it the AquaTop as its 99.99 and rated for 125 gallons. But like i said this is my first canister and have no idea about them so any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I voted for the Eheim.

However, you have limited your choices to only what appear to be new filters. There are a couple of other filters no longer available as new, but which are solid. Fluval 04 and 05 series, and the Eheim Pro II series.

I love my eheim pro II filters, and would def recommend looking around at used ones. I've been able to score 3 of them, all for well under $100.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have the Aquatop CF 400's and am very happy with them. Been running 24/7 for 3 years with no problems.


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

I voted for the CF-400uv. For only $40 more you can get the CF-500uv. I have one and no problems at all, a lot of space for media.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

'Tight on the budget'

Go with Aquatop.

I have 2 Aquatop cf500uv. Never run into problems with it. Gigantic space for bio media, replacement media readily available as the Marineland canister media are identical. Also, very quiet.

A few notes about Fluval 06 series. Good filter, but I have replaced the impeller cover once. Then the impeller shaft broke a few months later. According to Fluval, these were not covered under their warranty. I have better luck with their 05 series. So I am done with Fluval 06 series.

Aquatop is right up there for the best return on our limited funds.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

With the aquatop, on what i read it only comes with filtering pads, no charcoal or bio. You said that the marineland are the same so do i just buy them and drop them in the aguatop?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

oh can someone recommend me a smaller canister filter for my 15gallon? i woke up today to find the hanging filter leaking :/


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Alexpol08 said:


> With the aquatop, on what i read it only comes with filtering pads, no charcoal or bio. You said that the marineland are the same so do i just buy them and drop them in the aguatop?


I recently purchased Aquatop cf500uv online (4 months ago), the unit came with all the media. Though, I replaced the bio- ball that came with it. I replaced this with Seachem Matrix the pond version as this was cheaper and the bio-media were larger than the ordinary Matrix.

No experience with the Aquatop cf400uv with regards to if the media is included or not.

The filter pads are identical to the Marineland c series.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

chopsteeks said:


> Alexpol08 said:
> 
> 
> > With the aquatop, on what i read it only comes with filtering pads, no charcoal or bio. You said that the marineland are the same so do i just buy them and drop them in the aguatop?
> ...


Thanks. i just reread the info on it, and you are correct. It does come with all media required


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

I voted eheim, only cuz i have never owned any of the others. 
I have 3 rena xp, and when I changed out my otb filter u UPGRADED to a eheim 2217. DEAD silent compared to any other filter i have owned. 
now, I have not done a maintenance on it yet, so ease of that to be determined, i have only had it set up a month or so. I have 2 canisters on that tank.My rena is due next for cleaning.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

How is the flow on Eheim 2215 ? From my experience, Eheim's flow is on the weak side. You definitely need a powerhead or another filter to increase agitation.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

chopsteeks said:


> How is the flow on Eheim 2215 ? From my experience, Eheim's flow is on the weak side. You definitely need a powerhead or another filter to increase agitation.


umm, not sure to whom the question was directed to, i have a 2217. 
and compared to the ac110 i had on this particular tank, and the 3 other rena xp. the 2217 with all the media and spray bar ,the water agitation is great.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Eheims, superb filter and quality,Fluval Fx5 a beast, Marineland C530 great water flow and value,Rena XP4 great bullet proof filter. I use all them and say they are all great.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Had my aquatop cf500uv up and running for over two years now without any issues. I did have to replace the impeller a couple of months ago but that is common with many canister filters...especially when you have sand substrate.

I'd suggest going with the cf500uv for the added flow rate. You can find them for around $120 online. By the time you fill it with media and add the spray bar it won't actually pump 550GPH.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have 2 Fluval 306s and a 305 that has been going for 5+years and still all original parts. I'd say, look around, you can find the 306 on sale for $130ish sometimes, or check craigslist, you may be able to find something used for cheap. I bought one of my 306s used for $70.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I love my eheim pro 2-2028 and pro 3-2075 ultra G160, both super silent and excellent filtration.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

My LFS got me hooked on Rena/API Filstar canisters. Bottom tray filled with Eheim Mech. Filstar 20 and 30 ppi pads in the middle. Your favorite bio media on top.

Otherwise, it's hard to go wrong with Eheim canisters. I have one that I got in a trade. Superb engineering.

-Ryan


----------



## reflexhunter2 (Sep 12, 2014)

I have 5 aquatop400 running right now,great little filter, I bought them when they were practically giving them away(still have one unused in the box lol) I'm with the others though on getting the 500 for just a few bucks more. I'm really cheap when it comes to media, I use a lot of filter floss,I.e pillow case filler, and plastic pot scrubbies to fill my baskets. Actually going to clean one out today on my 125g haven't cleaned my canisters on that tank in a very long time, water is still crystal clear.


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

If you go with Eheim, consider using Eheim mech as the bottom layer of media and Poret foam on top of that. The Poret foam is somewhat expensive up fron, but you don't need to replace it for a long time. And it's easy to work with and clean. You don't need carbon unless you're removing medicine or some other chemical.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Reflex should have counted for 5 aquatops. I'm just saying. I have 2&#8230;..just saying.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

RFan said:


> If you go with Eheim, consider using Eheim mech as the bottom layer of media and Poret foam on top of that. The Poret foam is somewhat expensive up fron, but you don't need to replace it for a long time. And it's easy to work with and clean. You don't need carbon unless you're removing medicine or some other chemical.


I use Eheim mech in all of my canisters. Bottom tray of all my Filstars are loaded with it. I even modded a Magnum 350 so I could fill it with the stuff. The key with this type of media is that it really can't clog. This gets the big stuff out of the way, and the pads only receive what they can handle.... this leaves the canister maintenance free for the longest time possible.

I find putting DIY stuff in canisters to be false economy. The Rena and Eheim pads can be rinsed periodically, I get two years out of them easy. These pads are pretty cheap, too.

-Ryan


----------

